# Queda neve Serra da Estrela 15-01-2012



## Norther (26 Jan 2012 às 21:25)

A 1500m pelas 15h ainda nada de neve



 



 

Aos 1600m com vista para a encosta da Torre


 

Cântaros Raso, Magro e Gordo 


 



 

A acumulação começava aos 1700m


 



 

Aqui a temperatura ja estava a baixar bem e as nuvens indicavam que ia cair mais neve, não liguem as horas não tinha o relógio certo  eram por volta das 16h


 







 



 

Por volta das 16:30 h começou a nevar intensamente e decidi regressar as Penhas da Saúde devido a muita gente que se encontrava na Torre e ao caos que costuma ser quando toda a gente desce










[/URL] 



 



 



 



 

Quando cheguei as Penhas da saúde também nevava


 



 

Fui ate ao centro limpeza de neve




Depois de ter parado durante 45minutos por volta das 18h começou a nevar outra vez intensamente


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2012 às 21:29)

Excelente fotos Norther, fresquito, pena a precipitação ter sido pouca


----------



## Norther (26 Jan 2012 às 21:53)

Houve queda de neve ate aos 1200m na encosta virada a sul mas com muito pouca acumulação


----------



## Norther (26 Jan 2012 às 21:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> Excelente fotos Norther, fresquito, pena a precipitação ter sido pouca




Pois, é verdade e na maior parte do tempo os flocos eram pequenos, mas da sempre para matar saudades


----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2012 às 23:23)

Norther disse:


> Pois, é verdade e na maior parte do tempo os flocos eram pequenos, mas da sempre para matar saudades



Muito boas as fotos, Norther!!

Se dá para matar saudades...
Eu este ano a única neve que vi foi artificial. Mas vi nevar artificialmente.


----------



## Z13 (26 Jan 2012 às 23:41)

Excelente tarde!!!

Bela reportagem!


----------



## filipe cunha (28 Jan 2012 às 07:59)

Costumo ir para aí na Pascoa, a ver se nessa altura ainda tem alguma coisita, como no ano passado costumo ficar em Teixoso....


----------

